
NerdWallet just laid off over 40 people - dshore
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/20/nerdwallet-just-laid-off-over-40-people-including-its-vp-of-growth/
======
antiviral
My corporate scumbag lingo is a bit rusty, can anyone help translate this ?

“Despite a record-breaking quarter, NerdWallet has decided to shift resources
to align by consumer pain points, rather than by financial product families,
and to consolidate multiple execution orgs under our CPO, Tapan Bhat,”
NerdWallet CEO Tim Chen told TechCrunch in an email."

